# Glistening Green Tanager (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Apr 15, 2020)

Here's another one from my time in NW Ecuador last month. Seems like a long time ago with all that's going on in the world these days :-\


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2020)

Beautiful shot, Glenn.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 15, 2020)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here's another one from my time in NW Ecuador last month. Seems like a long time ago with all that's going on in the world these days :-\


Absolutely stunning bird! Thank you for that Glenn! The green in this little guy, reminds me of the brilliant Green colors in the Eclectus Parrot...


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 15, 2020)

GAAAAAAAAAHHHHH, I'm dead with envy !
Superb picture, as usual....


----------

